# Zomacton for egg quality



## Bumbo83 (Dec 11, 2017)

Has anybody had Zomacton injections (human growth hormone) for egg quality where it worked to improve it? I had a disastrous IVF#3 where I took Zomacton and I had the least number of mature eggs collected and the first time none fertilised. I am now feeling a little unsure about taking Zomacton for our next round ......... so if it has helped anybody with egg quality please do let me know.


----------



## Nadia9 (Oct 29, 2016)

Hiii, I used Zomacton for my successful cycle in 2018, but i combined it with ubiquinol (600mg per day), intralipids, omega 3 fish oil with at least 2x680mmg of EPA per day, baby aspirin, fragmin and yoga for egg quality and immune system issues for 3 months before the cycle. It was on my third cycle (at 41ys) and I got the highest number of eggs (16, with 12 fertilised). Good luck !!!


----------

